# screaming during diaper changes?



## No2Circ (Aug 10, 2005)

Please add your thoughts on this. The only babies whom I've ever seen scream during diaper changes are circ'd boys. (Not counting those who were already screaming due to hunger, etc.) The only babies whose screaming was PROVOKED by a diaper change were circ'd boys.

So, my sister told me yesterday that little Eli screams at every diaper change.







He is about six weeks old. She still hasn't told me if she circ'd him or not, but of course I think that means that she did.

So, have you ever seen a circ'd boy scream as a result of a diaper change?

Have you ever seen any other baby (girl or intact boy) scream as a result of a diaper change? If so, what was the cause?

If screaming is related to the circ, then what would that be caused by? Just the memory of it or pushing back the remnant foreskin?

I'm trying to decide if it's worth bringing up the subject again so I can tell her to not push back the remnant foreskin if indeed she did circ him.

Oh, and I still haven't gotten to see this little guy. (She won't let me come over--because he's "too young"--, which makes me sad, because we used to be really close.)

And another question........any idea how much a billboard would cost me? Dh suggested grafitti on overpasses (he was just kidding, of course), but that got me thinking about the cost of "legal grafitti"--billboards!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I have never changed a circ'ed baby's diaper but both of my intact babies loved having their diapers changed and will stop crying when I change them. No trauma there.

I hate to say it but I think the reason she won't tell you or see you is b/c she did do it, and maybe on some level she regrets it, and so is avoiding you, b/c if she sees you, then she will have to face her own bad thoughts.


----------



## No2Circ (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea*

I hate to say it but I think the reason she won't tell you or see you is b/c she did do it, and maybe on some level she regrets it, and so is avoiding you, b/c if she sees you, then she will have to face her own bad thoughts.


I know.









But also the baby was a bit premature (he weighed 4 lbs. 13 oz) so I also understand her concern about "germs."


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I think if your sister won't let you see him and won't tell you he's intact it means he's not





















My sister circing my nephew ended our relationship.

Any as far as your question ds in intact and screamed through every diaper change, however he screamed bacially non-stop for 6 months whatever we did.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Blake is intact, but screamed through diaper changes at first.
Then after a few weeks he got to like them.
Then he hit 8 months and we were dealing with the alligator rolling - he would scream because he wanted to be off and crawling.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

My son is intact he did scream during diaper changes because he was much more of a 'holder' . But it got better until he's a toddler and don't want to be able to stand still get the diaper off or put on him so i have to do that while he's kicking, screaming , rolling around on the floor. So now he's a mover and not a holder.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

My intact son cries a bit at the beginning of diaper changes, but then relaxes...he never cries hard, though, as if he were in any pain, and just talking to him in a soothing voice helps.


----------



## sugarbeth (Apr 24, 2002)

My son hated diaper changes when he was a newborn too. It was torture for him. Now he's pretty okay with it...except he'd prefer to stay naked, so now he gets pissed when we have to put a diaper back on him.









So I don't think it's just a circ/uncirc thing.


----------



## CRosewhisper (Aug 26, 2004)

My son, all parts accounted for, did cry heartily during diaper changes and while he peed for the first 3 days or less maybe. He was born at home unassisted. I figured it was because these were all new sensations and probably quite weird. Though I know babies pee in utero but it's all nice and warm in there, not the same as peeing on land. He also didn't like his skin rubbed, like when I would burp or comfort him, but he didn't mind being patted lightly.


----------



## krissi (Sep 24, 2004)

My daughter used to scream through diaper changes as a newborn...like if it was excruciating pain. It was like that for the first two or three months. She had the same reaction to baths. She has sensory integration disorder and autism, however, so that probably is why.









My intact son has only once cried through a diaper change though, and that was when he had a giant blowout just before I was about to feed him and had to interrupt the meal for the change.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krissi*
..
My intact son has only once cried through a diaper change though, and that was when he had a giant blowout just before I was about to feed him and had to interrupt the meal for the change.









LOL - for a while there the only way to get through changes was to feed him WHILE we were changing.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

DS used to cry at every single diaper change and he's 100% intact. He cried because he didn't like the feeling of the cold wipes on his butt. It wasn't screaming, but it WAS crying. So it's possible he's intact, but if it actually is screaming, it's not very likely.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *No2Circ*
I'm trying to decide if it's worth bringing up the subject again so I can tell her to not push back the remnant foreskin if indeed she did circ him.

Oh, and I still haven't gotten to see this little guy. (She won't let me come over--because he's "too young"--, which makes me sad, because we used to be really close.)

At this point, I would totally assume that he was mutilated and I would educate her on not pushing back the remnant of the foreskin--especially now that 'loose circs'







are common.

I'm so sorry.

Oh, and my lil' guy, actually both of them screamed during diaper changes. The 1st had a NICU stay, so I could attribute it to that hell, but the 2nd was born unassisted at home, and still screamed during them--and we were ECing for the most part


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

The only time my intact ds2 ever screams is when I have to take his hand off of his penis so I can do up his diaper







I don't think either of mine have ever minded to get a bum change.
















Tara


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

She won't let me come over--because he's "too young"
No, it's because he's circumcised.


----------



## My2Matthews (Aug 9, 2004)

When DS was a newborn he did scream during diaper changes (and he is intact). I honestly can't remember when he stopped doing that. Probably around 4-6 weeks.


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have twin boys with perfect, undamaged foreskins and they hate having their diapers changed. They are getting better now that we are past 4 months, but still don't enjoy it. One son in particular is a screamer no matter what is wrong while the other is more of a whiner. I wouldn't say screaming during a diaper change could indicate one way or the other -- though not letting you come over to see the baby is weird and I would be offended personally.

--Amanda


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

I wonder how long she's going to try to hide her decision from you? Seriously. You're her sister. How long does she think she can avoid you seeing him, or being around during a diaper change? Making excuses leads me to think she probably does feel badly about what she did, and she's not yet ready to face you. Maybe you could just tell her, "I know you circed him. What's done is done. I'd like to see him and be part of your lives." to break the ice and get it out in the open.

That is, if you DO want to see him and be part of their lives, despite the crappy choice she made. If you don't, that's absolutely your choice too. We all have to learn our own limitations and boundaries. I have no idea what I'd do in that situation. The hurt and disgust would be difficult-if not impossible-to overcome.

Jen


----------



## sadkitty (Jun 24, 2004)

So sorry about your situation. No insight there, but some
















My DS is intact and has ALWAYS HATED diaper changes. He screams as soon as i put him on the table, or the floor, or the seat of the car... Anywhere. I switched to disposables because i was afraid someone would call the cops because he screams so much. We use All-In-One cloth now, so he doesn't have to scream whilst I fold, but he still cries most every time.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

WTH is the deal with kids and screeeeeaaaaaming during diaper changes? My kid is intact as the day is long, and you'd think I was beating him with a stick as soon as I lay him down.







:

It seems to go in phases-- it was awful as a newborn, then not so bad, and now we're back to screaming, except now he's trying to escape the whole time.







I guess he feels like he has better things to do than have his butt wiped.

I'd say circ could be a factor, but it's no guarantee that not cutting a kid will result in sweet cooing during the changing sessions.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

dd went through a phase where she hated it. Ds doesn't like it if he's sleepy. I've not paid much attention though.

It stands to reason that it hurts to pee on a fresh wound but that doesn't happen at the diaper change. It could just be his personality - let's hope it is.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

Maybe you could just tell her, "I know you circed him. What's done is done. I'd like to see him and be part of your lives." to break the ice and get it out in the open.

That is, if you DO want to see him and be part of their lives, despite the crappy choice she made.
IAWTC
but i personally wouldnt speak to her if it was my sister.

Honestly circumcision makes me glad I have no real siblings - less family to lose when they do it.

I have "half" siblings, my fathers sprog, and you bet that when the oldest one (who looks up to me from what I hear, I've seen her twice and both times were when she was an infant) is an older teenager, we'll have a foreskin chat.


----------



## shaylahc (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree that it has nothing to do with being circ or intact. My DS is intact and he still hates having his diaper changed







: For some babies it's the cold wipes or the cold air on their bottoms, and for older babies it's the hassle of being stopped while you are playing to be changed


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

If she is a first time mom she may really be worried about germs. I was nuts when my first ds was born. I made people wash their hands in front of me so I could make sure they were doing it to my standards. But thenn again it may be because she circed. I really hope not







.

Both my boys are intact and hate/hated diaper changes. The baby screams like someone is torturing him.

Forgot to say that my circed nephew never cried during diaper changes, but that could be because he was so defeated anyway.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflower_mommy*
I wonder how long she's going to try to hide her decision from you? Seriously. You're her sister. How long does she think she can avoid you seeing him, or being around during a diaper change? Making excuses leads me to think she probably does feel badly about what she did, and she's not yet ready to face you. Maybe you could just tell her, "I know you circed him. What's done is done. I'd like to see him and be part of your lives." to break the ice and get it out in the open.

That is, if you DO want to see him and be part of their lives, despite the crappy choice she made. If you don't, that's absolutely your choice too. We all have to learn our own limitations and boundaries. I have no idea what I'd do in that situation. The hurt and disgust would be difficult-if not impossible-to overcome.

Jen

She could hide it for a LONG time if she wanted. My BIL circed his son. I know he did. Despite all the info, movies, etc.. I gave him, I know he did. However, he's never said he did and I've never seen it. His baby is 14 months old now and I've never seen them change a diaper in front of me. They always go into the other room or wait till I leave.


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

My 16 y/o was circed (I was only 19 & wasn't asked & didn't know better anyway







) and he cried and screamed until he was healed. It was horrible. We both cried actually. There was antibiotic ointment and gauze that had to be unwrapped (pulling against the flesh) and then redressed at every diaper change until he was healed. It was an absolute horror.

My intact 2-mo old likes nothing better than to be bare-butt. Sometimes DH changes him from a totally dry dipe just to get smiles and happiness from a cranky babe!


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

My intact ds (2 yo) still fusses at most diaper changes. He screamed through nearly all of them until he was 9? months old. You'd think we had cut him or something!

Screaming through diaper changes may have something to do with having been circ'd for some babies, but for many it's just something they don't like.

Sounds like your nephew has had his sexuality modified and his mother is a bit ashamed.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *No2Circ*

So, have you ever seen a circ'd boy scream as a result of a diaper change?

Have you ever seen any other baby (girl or intact boy) scream as a result of a diaper change? If so, what was the cause?

Sorry, my two intact boys scream during most diaper changes. No clue why. Done it since birth.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Little babies are very "monkey-like" and hate to be put on their backs for diaper changes because it feels like they are going to fall out of the tree. You'll notice they flail their arms in the Moro reflex, which is a reflexive "crab claw" action of the arms. This movement is designed to have a falling baby grab onto whatever he can to keep from falling.

My daughters sure hated diaper change time when they were newborns.

The most humane thing to do for the screaming baby during diaper changes is to have another adult hold their hands so they feel more secure. Make sure you have all the necessaries at hand before you begin so that you can get the diaper change done as quickly as poss. Roll the baby to the side as soon as the changing is completed.
Baybee


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

My intact 17.5 month old sometimes fusses, whines and pouts during changes, but he has never done anything close to screaming.

~Nay


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

my intact 10 month old hates diaper changes - has since day 1. he used to scream bloody murder. now he will *tolerate them - as long as he has something from the changing table to hold.









i would imagine though that there could be something to a primal stress reaction going on for many circed boys - diaper off = pain (either from the circ itself or from the care afterward).








about your poor nephew if he was indeed circ'ed - which it does sound like. poor guy.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

My DS never cried, like EVER. He was just always happy and relaxed. He started whining in a frustrated way when he was almost a year old and I had to start pinning him down with my knee to get him to hold still for diaper changes. He is almost 2 and I still usually have to either pin him down or let him fingerpaint on my arm with Desitin to get him to hold still.


----------



## Nanners (Nov 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Blake is intact, but screamed through diaper changes at first.
Then after a few weeks he got to like them.
Then he hit 8 months and we were dealing with the alligator rolling - he would scream because he wanted to be off and crawling.

Yup. That. I definitely think it's a stretch to say that "only" cut baby boys hate diaper changes. My ds screamed his little head off as soon as his diaper came off at first, then later the screaming was related to protesting his immobility during changes.


----------

